# Self stack, Odin 4yrs



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He's been filling out a bit more even now, and seems to be getting redder. While its not an ideal stack, I'd still be curious to hear any critiques.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks to be a handsome fella, cant see him too well, I click on the pictures and instead of enlarging they get smaller. Ya know some of us are old


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odd, it does the same thing for me too. Hmm..








Here is a more recent one anyway, hopefully it uploads better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

